
Show HN: Review-Bot – The easy way to remind your reviewers - simjue
https://www.review-bot.com/
======
simjue
I would like to show you my SaaS for automatically reminding reviewers of a
project. It sends reminders on Slack or Mattermost for open pull requests on
GitHub, GitLab or Azure Repos. It started as a CLI tool at my former employer
and was enhanced as a SaaS. It's similar to Pull Panda but not limited to
GitHub and Slack.

I'm using Go for the backend as well as for the templating of the frontend
(frontend is not my strength). The data is stored in a Postgres database and
everything is hosted on Heroku.

For now it's just a hobby project and it will probably remain a free service
as long as I don't have to scale the servers.

